# Kratefest, Saturday, Sep 26th.



## ricobike (Sep 23, 2020)

Saw a link to this on facebook and didn't seem to be here.  It's in Sycamore IL.









						Blue Moon Bikes - Bicycle Parts, Repairs, & Restoration In Sycamore,
					

Since 2002, Blue Moon Bikes has been Sycamore area's go-to for all things bikes! We specialize in New and Classic Bicycles, Antique bikes, parts, bike restoration and repair, as well as trading




					bluemoonbikes.com


----------

